# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  AR Photo Only Thread

## anderset20

Though it would be cool to see photos of some ARs that are out there. Be nice to keep it photos only and a small description. I just want to see how people have theirs set up and what brand seems to be popular etc. And if people have questions message the person to save clogging it up. So I'll start, 

This is my new Spikes Tactical 16inch from NZAR15, waitaki can, adjustable gas block, Nikon 3-9x40 with offsets which I find quite fun and I run 7 round Pmags. That's just a stand it's on. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

NEA 14.5, not much NEA parts left. 

Troy alpha rail, gunworks custom suppressor and adjustable block, Luth-AR modular stock, timney 3 pound, Leupold 1.5-4x20 Vx-r, Burris FastFire, magpul grip, b.a.d lever . Pretty sure that's it.

----------


## res

That seems to be all the photos I have on my phone, must take a AR family photo of them all next time I'm home

----------


## P38

CMMG Mk4 RCE 16" Nikkon P-223



Cheers 
Pete

----------


## PerazziSC3

> CMMG Mk4 RCE 16" Nikkon P-223
> 
> Attachment 32104
> 
> Cheers 
> Pete


nice

----------


## P38

hahahahaha

Fu*ked if I know what happened there.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## res

Gold!

----------


## stumpy

Nea 18inch dmr ... couple magpul bits, ... just added a scope .....

----------


## ishoot10s



----------


## Scouser

Whoaaaaa,  what's that at the top @ishoot10s ???????

----------


## res

If he is who I think he is its a Grendel

----------


## ishoot10s

JP Rifles SuperMatch in .223 Wylde. I chose to stay away from 6.5, 6.8 etc simply because this thing can take standard AR parts if need be.

----------


## Dr. Watson

223.

----------


## Dr. Watson

300 black out

----------


## Digit

Spikes Tactical with 11.5" Lightweight barrel, BCM magnesium rail, lucid M7 Red Dot. Ultra light AR

----------


## Digit

NEA 300blk 12.5" , Oceania Defence suppressor, Troy 9" FDE rail.

----------


## 2gnscib

Interesting they are all E-Cat. 
I havent got my E-cat. Might or might not, havent decided.



My DPMS. 16inch with a shorty 4x32. Used to have the Hubble Telescope on there, but removed it. Might get a different scope next year on there. Waitaki Can on the front. Shitty Chinese mags, need some of the 7rndrs made here in NZ. Also has a Magpul AFG.

----------


## stumpy

hey , I know its a pic thread but, .... with ishoot10s he has "e" cat ars ..... and a "a" cat one , whats the rule around having magazines in the house that are over capacity for the "a", that can fit the "a" ....... just sought of came to me as I drooled over his firearms

----------


## Koshogi

> hey , I know its a pic thread but, .... with ishoot10s he has "e" cat ars ..... and a "a" cat one , whats the rule around having magazines in the house that are over capacity for the "a", that can fit the "a" ....... just sought of came to me as I drooled over his firearms


Just don't put them in the "A"s.

----------


## seano

I also have E & A- Cat AR's ,hasn't been an issue with my A.O ...
As long as you don't go putting in BIG Mags,Pistol Grips etc in your A-Cat rifles 
The only thing they seemed to want to know about is .. when im applying for a import permit... are the parts for my E or A-Cat AR's ?

----------


## res

> he has "e" cat ars ..... and a "a" cat one , whats the rule around having magazines in the house that are over capacity for the "a", that can fit the "a"


This probably affects half the people with e endorsements, and the best verbal answer I have got out of my AO is "just don't get caught with the wrong mag in the wrong rifle"

----------


## seano



----------


## anderset20

Aware there will be the odd comment. Just trying to keep it as basic as possible. Already seeing a pattern of lots of NEAs in E-Cat form. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stumpy

sorry for the odd comment

----------


## PERRISCICABA

I am very new to the ARs, but here is my Xmas toy!

----------


## Looseunit

No shelf queen , Remington R15 , DPT suppressor , was wearing a Bushnell AR 1-4 scope , found i needed more magnifacation , now sporting a Vortex PST 4-16

----------


## dogmatix

Schmeisser Mid gas 16" barrel.
Lothar Walther heavy profile barrel



Now sports A2 grip and flash hider and Vortex Spitfire x3 Prism scope.
Have DPT can used occasionally for goats and some magpul gizmos (BUI etc).

The Schmeisser 30 round mags are pretty much Magpul M2 clones and function just as perfectly.

----------


## gimp

E: Daniel Defense 12.5, DD Chromed BCG, Aero lower, Geiselle SSA-E, Noveske NSR-11, DD fixed front sight, Troy folding rear, JP upper, CAR15 stock, Tangodown grip, I hate "parts list" posts so so much. Got a few other optics and a Waitaki can and whatnot and like 3 spare lowers and uppers and misc other parts that I can't be arsed building into guns because One Is Enough

----------


## steven

Stag model 2T.  This one has a 1/7 twist, 16inch floated barrel, samson quad rail, cat A AIL stock.  Comp is supposed to be pretty good.  Comes with a free case as well.  I ordered a model 4 so its going back but I thought a few pics of it might be of interest.

----------


## Koshogi

Does it come with a bayonet lug?

----------


## steven

> Does it come with a bayonet lug?


Yes, looks so.

----------


## Beavis

They probably removed the tabs off it.

----------


## dogmatix

Did the same to mine.

----------


## steven

Well Ive looked at the lugs on the 2T and my new model 4 below  :Thumbsup:  and included a picture of the mount point.  Ive looked at drawings and as far as I can tell the bayonet lugs is as per drawings and pics of M16s.

Stag Model 4 Cat A AIG stock 1in9 twist 20inch barrel looks to have a full M16 BCG.

----------


## Koshogi

That is not good. The company has sent you a firearm that is not A Category compliant and is in fact an MSSA. You should rectify this immediately.

This is not a good start for GunsNZ.

----------


## Beavis

Spikes Tactical M4gery


Colt 6940/RRA mongrel

----------


## Beavis

> That is not good. The company has sent you a firearm that is not A Category compliant and is in fact an MSSA. You should rectify this immediately.
> 
> This is not a good start for GunsNZ.


Not necessarily. They have probably ground off just enough material not to fit a bayonet. Like my Saiga and the Schmeiser AR's.

----------


## Daggers_187

Thanks Beavis, for making me feel like so much less of a dick for shooting deer with 30 round magazines.

----------


## steven

Ho hum...I would have liked the option so I can shoot the Gin Collins service rifle shoot, it requires a bayonet mounted.

 :Sad:

----------


## steven

> That is not good. The company has sent you a firearm that is not A Category compliant and is in fact an MSSA. You should rectify this immediately.
> 
> This is not a good start for GunsNZ.


I just checked the law, **** oops, I'll see what he says.

Looks like I have a job tonight, angle grinder is my friend......

----------


## stumpy

I can tig a blob of weld on it so it wont accept a bayonet if you like

----------


## Dr. Watson



----------


## steven

> I can tig a blob of weld on it so it wont accept a bayonet if you like


Thanks, I can do that as I have a mig welder, but this is brand new so Im querying the seller in case it is actually neutered just I dont know what I'm looking at.  

3min 50secs in....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Yh29b6ENj8


Funny thing is of course if I was a mass murderer and wanted a bayonet on it i'd just weld it on for ever, its not like I was going to live long so care about removing it.

----------


## steven

:Thumbsup:

----------


## Koshogi

What was their response?

----------


## grunzter

NEA-15 Gen2, BCM Mod4 charging handle, 12.5 with 9 rail, NEA brake (ODL Samson suppressor coming), Magpul MBUS gen2 sights.



Spikes Tactical, BCM Mod3 charging handle, 5.56 Nato, 16 CHF barrel, Spikes BAR 12 rail, Troy Claymore brake, AD Recon mount & Vortex PST 1-4x Mrad scope with Magpul MBUS gen2 iron sights, Samson QD mount on stock.

----------


## Spook



----------


## steven

> What was their response?


Stag send the wrong post-ban model, so they are sending the right parts from the USA.  Chatting to beavis however we decided that replacing the front sight was a big job and grinding this off quicker and better.  I also didnt want to wait a month or more, I saved for 6months for it and now its my time off.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> I am very new to the ARs, but here is my Xmas toy!
> 
> Attachment 32185Attachment 32184


Just an update, First real hunt, before it just few wallabies.

----------


## steven

I want a front end setup like that tube and bipod, what bipod is it and what do you think of it?

itch...itch.....so so want to go to Kaitoke!...

----------


## grunzter

NEA update from earlier post... ODL samson added, as well as my good old 'T'-dot scope until pocket money replenishes for a new one from Christmas spending...
This set up is just a little shorter in over all length than my Spikes 16".
 :Wink:

----------


## 2gnscib

I find the NEA very square looking. Much prefer the older round style. Still, I hear good things about the NEA. Might be an option for the future.



Just because its a pics thread, heres another one with a good sized Hare I bagged a few weekends back. Got him on the run using 55gr soft points. Not the best photo though, need to teach my hunting buddies basic photography skills. Plus I was sweating like a rapist on a hot Nth Cant day.

----------


## anderset20

Mine updated with the new scope. Hoping to get an over barrel soon to shorten it up a bit. Also working on an easy QD sling connection for the AIL stocks




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Daggers_187

I shot some goats....on a railway...

----------


## ODL

NEA 300 BLK. The tape is on a clear spot of the rail so that I know this is BLK. One stripe mags are subs and two stripe are supersonic. Can has an experimental FDE colour that is not quite there yet.

----------


## foxhound

> I shot some goats....on a railway...
> 
> Attachment 33017


MSSA hunting? have to get my mssa conditions of use changed.

----------


## Daggers_187

> MSSA hunting? have to get my mssa conditions of use changed.


Yeeaaaahhhh.

----------


## Banana

> MSSA hunting? have to get my mssa conditions of use changed.


You have conditions of use placed on your endorsement?

----------


## Beavis

Yea wtf?

----------


## res

Conditions?

----------


## Glu

Conditions on mine are what ever legal shooting activities I would like to do . Never had crap like that when I applied for my " E-cat " 20 years ago

----------


## foxhound

> You have conditions of use placed on your endorsement?


In my application I put that I wanted to use for any lawful purpose that may interest me as well as club shooting and competition use. Target practice etc. But my application came back accepted for competition using large capacity mags. Arms officer said if I want to use it for goat culling at some later stage to give him a ring and he would get it changed as a condition of use. Fuck the hysteria so I bought an A cat AR and use the MSSA at range shoots.
I have recently seen a document at a hunting and fishing store circulated by the nz police regarding mssa as for range use only at a designated/certified range. WTF its not in law but that's what they are pushing for.

----------


## Beavis

I would be interested to see that document. There basically isn't any such thing as a designated range for MSSA use. The range we use is just a regular rifle range. 

Seriously though, if you have an endorsement, have the rifle properly tied to your endorsement, and you take it hunting, and somebody calls the cops, and the cop see's your endorsement, are they going to give a fuck?

----------


## foxhound

> I would be interested to see that document. There basically isn't any such thing as a designated range for MSSA use. The range we use is just a regular rifle range. 
> 
> Seriously though, if you have an endorsement, have the rifle properly tied to your endorsement, and you take it hunting, and somebody calls the cops, and the cop see's your endorsement, are they going to give a fuck?


I was shown the document before xmas at kerikeri H&F, when the salesman was telling me that you aren't allowed to use them anywhere but the range, I told him that was bullshit and then he produces this document given to them from the police. Next time im there I will ask for a copy of it. I know where you are coming from Bevis and I agree with you.

----------


## Digit

I would like a copy of that document.

----------


## steven

> I would be interested to see that document. There basically isn't any such thing as a designated range for MSSA use. The range we use is just a regular rifle range. 
> 
> Seriously though, if you have an endorsement, have the rifle properly tied to your endorsement, and you take it hunting, and somebody calls the cops, and the cop see's your endorsement, are they going to give a fuck?


Most ppl will see "its black" and therefore its nasty even if it is an A cat, they wouldn't know a hi-cap mag if it was shoved up their rear.....sideways.

----------


## redbang

Does anyone out there have a Carbon fiber AR, could put up some pics, pretty please  :Have A Nice Day: 
Thanks, Red.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

As an AR photos only, follow few photos from my "upgraded" Stag Model 6.
Somewhere here has photos of it as new, no "modifications.
Enjoy! Or not.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

A sample of what happen after the overhaul done. Went to "relight" it and the results was not so bad.
Centre target, 7 rounds of my "old bolt action" rifle handloads 65r Sierra Game King at 25meters, upper targets are with handloads but 69r Sierra Match King, a little better and could be even better if i was not in a hurry.

Cheers.

----------


## Grue

Just about getting there with the new builds. Still need to find scope for .223, and fit a FA and mold a hand grip on the .300. Then it's onto suppressors.

300blk - 14.5", Aimpoint Pro with flip x6 magnifier, Rainier Select barrel, Geissele G2S trigger, Noveske upper and lower.

.223 - 14.5" barrel, Rainier Select barrel, Geissele G2S trigger, Rainier upper receiver, RRA lower reciever.





Keep umming and arring over selling my long, match barreled RRA upper... not sure how much use i'll have for 2 uppers in .223.

----------


## P38

> I was shown the document before xmas at kerikeri H&F, when the salesman was telling me that you aren't allowed to use them anywhere but the range, I told him that was bullshit and then he produces this document given to them from the police. Next time im there I will ask for a copy of it. I know where you are coming from Bevis and I agree with you.


I listed amongst other things .... And any other lawful purpose on my E endorsement and hunt with a MSSA several times a month.

Remember we still live in a democracy not a police state.

Parliament makes the law and The judiciary interprets the law.

The High Court in a recent decision (Thumb Hole Stocks) has confirmed this...... The Police DO NOT make the Law ..... there job is to uphold the law and bring those responsible for breaking the law before the judiciary.

I also would like to see a copy of that document.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Jexla

Yeah I am constantly pissed off seeing the police pushing for stuff like this that has nothing to do with legislation. The whole "Arms code" is a crock of shit that means nothing in a court of law.

----------


## anderset20

Few mods  :Have A Nice Day:  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Burb122

Here is my new 300 AAC Blackout build ready for a hiding and love afterwards  :Have A Nice Day:  lots of love. Any questions?


Any body got grenades?

----------


## Burb122

Dam photos didn't upload! Hang on


Any body got grenades?

----------


## Burb122

Here we go


Any body got grenades?

----------


## grunzter

From top down, while they are still A cat...
14.5" Spikes lightweight with Aimpoint PRO, 16" spikes that's been around the block... and a mates 16" CMMG mk4 with Leupold VXR-patrol firedot...

----------


## Timmay

> Here we go
> 
> 
> Any body got grenades?


holy shit dude that is nice.

----------


## quentin

Finally got my 300 Blackout put together. It's something of a frankengun.

Last job is to get a trigger that is not gritty and super heavy.

----------


## 300_BLK

Has anyone shortened a midlength gas 16" to 12"?

Does it cycle without a can?

----------


## stuart

Windham weaponry Ar15 with magpul treatment

----------


## dogmatix

> Windham weaponry Ar15 with magpul treatmentAttachment 40394


You are missing the all important P-Mag!  :Grin:

----------


## Banana

> Has anyone shortened a midlength gas 16" to 12"?
> 
> Does it cycle without a can?


 @Daggers_187

----------


## Daggers_187

> @Daggers_187


Yes. But it can be picky with ammo. 

Just FYI I put my one over a chrono the weekend before last. 
Winchester 55gr PP ammo, with troy claymore - approx 2700. 
PPU 55 gr SP ammo, with Waitaki Can - approx 2800. So they still crank plenty fast from a mini barrel.



Kills deer alright.

----------


## Beavis

What sort of upper is that daggers?

----------


## Daggers_187

> What sort of upper is that daggers?


BCM upper. Colt BCG/Bolt. DD HBar 16" midlength cut to 12".

----------


## anderset20

Should update mine Now I've converted it I suppose 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## scoped

> BCM upper. Colt BCG/Bolt. DD HBar 16" midlength cut to 12".


these are compatible I hear 

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lor_Bricks.jpg

----------


## res

> these are compatible I hear 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lor_Bricks.jpg


Watch out, start playing with those and you start planning things like this

----------


## Daggers_187

> Watch out, start playing with those and you start planning things like this


That your collection Res?

----------


## res

Na, was just at my local Lego shop picking up so parts for my obsessed nephew-the timing was so perfect for when I read  scoped's post

----------


## Beavis



----------


## Glycerine

here are my 3 (almost)....

all self-builds apart from the cmmg 22lr dedicated upper (center)

all mongrels,

Top,  Aero Precision upper & lower, Stag arms LPK, Spear stock, DPMS upper Kit, Double Star handguard, NEA BCG, Daniel Defence S2W 16" mid barrel, MI gas block, BCM charging handle,

Middle,  CMMG dedicated 22lr upper, Gun Works Suppressor, Anderson Manufacturing lower (this will be a carbine lower at some Stage)

Bottom, Bushmaster lower, Chinese LPK , Leapers UTG A2 stock, A2 grip, Chinese Upper, DPMS upper kit, A2 Handguard & break (need 20" barrel and correct front sight for service rifle build)

----------


## Glycerine

finished the A2 service rifle build today, got a stag arms barrel,

----------


## res

A1 that needs a little work to return it to its pre chopper glory

----------


## 300_BLK

New BCM Recce 16 KMR-A

----------


## grunzter

A nice pair...

----------


## grunzter

M16A4 Clone.
Spikes Upper, Lower, Rifle length buffer tube, M16 BCG & Trigger.
CMMG LPK, RRA A2 Stock, generic A2 grip, KA Rail, Stag 20"Hbar with an A2 flash hider.
Shown with a DPMS carry handle, but will have the Elcan on in the morning...
Time to get out of Open Class  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 338 man

7.62x39  125gr hp Targex

----------


## dogmatix

Posted pics in other threads previously.



Spikes lower and BCG
Aero upper
Hiperfire trigger
Colt 11.5" barrel
JP adjustable gas block
Mid West 9" Rail
Magpul stock and grip

----------


## Greenie

> A nice pair...
> Attachment 41070
> Attachment 41071


What are those rails and barrel lengths etc there..very nice pair indeed.

----------


## grunzter

> What are those rails and barrel lengths etc there..very nice pair indeed.


Both a Spikes Tactical's, one is a 14.5" LE light weight mid length, and the other is a 16" CHF mid length...

ST- Cold Hammer Forged 16 Mid-Length Barrel (5.56) [SB51606-ML] - $289.95 : Spikes Tactical
ST- 14.5 M4 LE Mid-Length Lightweight Profile- 5.56 [SB51405-LW] - $219.95 : Spikes Tactical

Rails are both Spikes BAR, one is 13.2" the other 12"...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## clavulanate

Finally got around to putting on my proctor sling... apologies for potato camera

----------


## TimK

> Finally got around to putting on my proctor sling... apologies for potato camera


What are the specs on this ? many thanks

----------


## clavulanate

-Mega arms billeted upper receiver 
-Mega arms billeted lower receiver GTR-3S
-Aero precision 14.5" Pistol length gas barrel 
-Spikes tactical M16 bolt carrier group 
-Mega arms sidelock charging handle 
-Samson evolution keymod rail 15" 
-Geissele SSA-E trigger 
-Spikes lower parts kit 
-Battle arms development enhanced pin set 
-JP low profile adjustable gas block .750" 
-JP AR15 silent capture spring 
-LEUPOLD MARK AR RIFLESCOPE 1.5-4X20 Firedot 
-LEUPOLD MARK 2 IMS INTEGRAL MOUNTING SYSTEM 1" 
-AR-15 Skeleton Stock by AIL 
-762 - 20 300 BLK / AR10 Suppressor 
-Frank proctor way of the gun sling - 
-spare mags 7 round ar15 mag 
-Daniel defence flashlight mount
-nitecore SRT6 torch

----------


## res

after goats way up high.

----------


## Glycerine

300blk with its first kill

----------


## Mathias

Rock River Goat Gun. American Trigger Corp AR Gold trigger, Mid West Ind Gen 2, ODL Samson, Syrac adjustable block & Leupy VXR.

----------


## grunzter

NZ LMT clone...
- Aero Precision COP mid length monolithic upper
- Spikes forged lower (correct colour marks)
- Spikes billet trigger guard
- Spikes BCG
- Spikes CHF 16" Mid-length barrel, gas block & gas tube
- Magpul QD mount plate
- BCM Ambidextrous Charging handle
- BCM buffer tube 
- CMMG Ambidextrous safety selector
- Geissele G2S (SSA) 2 stage trigger
- B5 systems SOPMOD stock (same as LMT)
- Suregrip Ergo Grip (LMT uses part 4000BK, and I accidentally ordered 4010BK... whoops... need to swap this out)
- Lantac dragon muzzle brake (Need to get me a Surefire War-comp on my nect trip to USA...)
- Magpul BUIS
- Optic to come... and a better picture...

----------


## Beavis

Nice work. I wonder when these will be added to the SMC.  Good excuse for another AR.

----------


## dogmatix

Oh damn... now I do have a spare complete A-Cat Spike lower asking for a make over.

----------


## grunzter

> Nice work. I wonder when these will be added to the SMC.  Good excuse for another AR.


...that's what I though too  :Psmiley: 
I assume something should happen later this year or early next year...
The COP upper needs the side rails changed to the picatinny rails when they become available... but it feels very balanced and comfortable...

----------


## Beavis

Actually I spose I could dust off my Monolithic Colt upper.

----------


## Chur Bay

Heres mine. Its a Spikes Tactical that I got from digit last year as a kit set.
cmmg 16 inch barrel
alg hand guard
DPT suppressor
vx 1 on top

I also got some cheapy trigger springs from brownells that definately improved the trigger. 

One of these days I'd like to give it a nice Bushnell scope with rain guard and a Geissele trigger.

----------


## res

> Nice work. I wonder when these will be added to the SMC.  Good excuse for another AR.


A little bird told me the update will hopefully be out in a few weeks

----------


## TimK

This weekends purchase.

Aero Precision upper/lower 
Spikes Tactical Bolt carrier group 
Midwest Industries G3 key mod 
Badger G3 charging handle 
CMMG CMV 4140 M4 profile 16" barrel 
Daniel Defence Ambi safety

----------


## Tommy

> This weekends purchase.
> 
> Aero Precision upper/lower 
> Spikes Tactical Bolt carrier group 
> Midwest Industries G3 key mod 
> Badger G3 charging handle 
> CMMG CMV 4140 M4 profile 16" barrel 
> Daniel Defence Ambi safety


Good shit, got there in the end eh? Lets go shoot shit with it

----------


## TimK

> Good shit, got there in the end eh? Lets go shoot shit with it


Where  :Psmiley: ?

----------


## TimK

Do any of you AR enthusiasts have a good cleaning process/product they can recommend?

----------


## Savage1

> Do any of you AR enthusiasts have a good cleaning process/product they can recommend?


Ask @Nibblet , his is always left spotless  :Zomg:

----------


## BRADS

> Ask @Nibblet , his is always left spotless


Thanks more coffee to clean up. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Banana

> Do any of you AR enthusiasts have a good cleaning process/product they can recommend?


Degreaser and the garden hose.

----------


## Nibblet

> Ask @Nibblet , his is always left spotless


Everyone knows they're self cleaning rifles. Pretty sure I have a photo somewhere of this one time I cleaned it. 

It's still slaughtered a heap of turkey's and works just fine and is no where near as fancy as some of the beasts in this thread.

Nothing pretty but it kills

----------


## BRADS

> Everyone knows they're self cleaning rifles. Pretty sure I have a photo somewhere of this one time I cleaned it. 
> 
> It's still slaughtered a heap of turkey's and works just fine and is no where near as fancy as some of the beasts in this thread.
> 
> Nothing pretty but it kills
> Attachment 55509


Oh that can is black I thought it was red mate.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## dogmatix

Watch Hickock45s YouTube vid on cleaning an AR. Nice and simple.

----------


## Nibblet

> Oh that can is black I thought it was red mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Haha yeah it's finally cooled down..... looked good through the thermal though eh  :Thumbsup:

----------


## TimK

> Watch Hickock45s YouTube vid on cleaning an AR. Nice and simple.


Yes this looks like a good,simple process. Thanks!

----------


## KiwiinSeattle

Mossberg MMR, barrel cut to 18" 1:9 twist, using a MAE Mini Target suppressor.

----------


## rogers.270

The NEA - 14.5"
Few mods 
GW maximus - specifically ordered to fit custom with tight lines
Love it - however components loosen up from time to time after a long string of shots


Gets out a bit - less since the move to the bay

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Gotta love a 30 cal AR 15  :Have A Nice Day: 



110 TTSX at 3050 & 3100 fps  :Cool:

----------


## Beavis

What kind of Rifle @Kiwi Greg ?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> What kind of Rifle @Kiwi Greg ?


I have 8 or 9 uppers, can't remember, think its 9 from 223 to 450 BM  :Have A Nice Day: 

30 BRX 20", rifle length gas.

Spikes lower, Aero Precision upper, TF barrel, ASE suppressor  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beavis

So is that out of a standard AR15?  Pretty crazy performance if so.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> So is that out of a standard AR15?  Pretty crazy performance if so.


Define a standard AR15  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## res

> Define a standard AR15


I know this is a photo only thread but I also would like more info on this rifle and Caliber. 

Ar 15 or 10 frame?

----------


## Markgibsonr25

> I know this is a photo only thread but I also would like more info on this rifle and Caliber. 
> 
> Ar 15 or 10 frame?


i would say ar15 greg dosent like those big ar10 things

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I know this is a photo only thread but I also would like more info on this rifle and Caliber. 
> 
> Ar 15 or 10 frame?


Its an AR15  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> i would say ar15 greg dosent like those big ar10 things


LOL, I have a custom CA 10 that puts 250 grain projectiles out at 3100 fps, 1/2-3/4 moa accuracy  :Cool:

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Everyone knows they're self cleaning rifles. Pretty sure I have a photo somewhere of this one time I cleaned it.


The gas system may be self cleaning to some extent but every time you shoot it it's dumping carbon into the trigger assembly which eventually leads to badness.  This is particularly bad if it's suppressed.  I learnt this from experience thinking that I only had to clean the gas system and then having trigger issues.

----------


## Beavis

What kind of issues? I ran god knows how many thousand rounds suppressed and unsuppressed over a RRA lower without cleaning and it never once has failed me. I recently replaced the trigger with a drop in single stage unit, the lower is absolutely filthy.

----------


## Nibblet

> The gas system may be self cleaning to some extent but every time you shoot it it's dumping carbon into the trigger assembly which eventually leads to badness.  This is particularly bad if it's suppressed.  I learnt this from experience thinking that I only had to clean the gas system and then having trigger issues.


Read it with some sarcasm. 

I've never had a issue with mine no matter how filthy it gets but it does get cleaned, but does get abused. If the suppressor ain't glowing what's the point???

----------


## Nick-D

Pew pew, subs are fun

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Here is my Lower with the 30 BRX upper on it.



As mentioned previously it shoots pretty well, yesterdays efforts.





Todays efforts, not really "on it" today.



As previously mentioned I have a few uppers for it.







The big Girl  :Have A Nice Day: 



Still have some work to do on the 338.

----------


## res

> Here is my Lower with the 30 BRX upper on it.
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned previously it shoots pretty well, yesterdays efforts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it! I now have a new must have ar upper on the list-that's real impressive sounding ballistics

----------


## Beavis

Short fat seems to be the way to go to cheat more power out of the standard pattern. Those are pretty impressive results Greg. I've often wondered how much merit there would be in designing and "intermediate" AR pattern. One that didn't have the size and weight of a large frame, but gave a longer magazine to develop nice effecient intermediate rifle cartridges that would give rounds like the 6.5 Grendel a bit more clout. I reckon if done right with smart cartridge design it could make both patterns obsolete.

----------


## Tommy

Like that 22 Grendel or the 6.5 brx? Neat stuff, going to do a bit of reading.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Short fat seems to be the way to go to cheat more power out of the standard pattern. Those are pretty impressive results Greg. I've often wondered how much merit there would be in designing and "intermediate" AR pattern. One that didn't have the size and weight of a large frame, but gave a longer magazine to develop nice effecient intermediate rifle cartridges that would give rounds like the 6.5 Grendel a bit more clout. I reckon if done right with smart cartridge design it could make both patterns obsolete.


You have to be careful not to over power the bolt head, very easy to do & they are quiet delicate  :Sad:

----------


## Kscott

> Pew pew, subs are fun
> 
> Attachment 55916


 @Nick-D, what load are you running for that ?

----------


## Sasquatch

> The NEA - 14.5"
> Few mods 
> GW maximus - specifically ordered to fit custom with tight lines
> Love it - however components loosen up from time to time after a long string of shots
> Attachment 55826
> 
> Gets out a bit - less since the move to the bay
> 
> Attachment 55827


What gen is that NEA?

----------


## MassiveAttack

> What kind of issues? I ran god knows how many thousand rounds suppressed and unsuppressed over a RRA lower without cleaning and it never once has failed me. I recently replaced the trigger with a drop in single stage unit, the lower is absolutely filthy.


I put a 3lb timney mine and after about 1k rounds started getting doubling.  Took it back to the gunsmith and he said you need to clean this thing by flushing the trigger out with solvent.  Carbon build up on the trigger sear had dropped the trigger weight to a measured 2.5lb which coupled with holding the gun loosely (i was shooting prone of a bipod uphill at rabbits) lead to the doubling.  The amount of carbon blowing back into the action is much much worse on a suppressed ar and this is why the standard milspec trigger is six pounds.

----------


## Nick-D

@Kscott still playing around with it as I have decided to be a cheapskate and see if I can get some coated 220 lead numbers to shoot. This was 208 aMax's over about 9.5gr lil gun. Seemed to shoot pretty well and was super quiet. Didn't chrony though

----------


## Nibblet

> I put a 3lb timney mine and after about 1k rounds started getting doubling.  Took it back to the gunsmith and he said you need to clean this thing by flushing the trigger out with solvent.  Carbon build up on the trigger sear had dropped the trigger weight to a measured 2.5lb which coupled with holding the gun loosely (i was shooting prone of a bipod uphill at rabbits) lead to the doubling.  The amount of carbon blowing back into the action is much much worse on a suppressed ar and this is why the standard milspec trigger is six pounds.


Do you have an adjustable gas block though?

Still get dirty but nowhere near as bad

----------


## rogers.270

> What gen is that NEA?


How can i tell?

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Do you have an adjustable gas block though?
> 
> Still get dirty but nowhere near as bad


Yes, got one.

----------


## Lux

Hi all just put this together in the last month core 15 cost me 1900 all up happy with my first ar, sika show was awsome not for the pocket tho haha cheers.

----------


## Lux

Sorry dumb upside down photo.

----------


## res

> Sorry dumb upside down photo.

----------


## Hunter_killer

> Hi all just put this together in the last month core 15 cost me 1900 all up happy with my first ar, sika show was awsome not for the pocket tho haha


Was so close to buying one of those 3T Stag ARs at the show for 2k with a couple of extras...  :X X: 
Glad I waited (against everything in me saying "just buy it") have the same stock as you (and cylinder) sitting at home, which will save some money when I decide to build one through my mate. How do you find the stock ergonomic wise? Hear they are a bitch to fit.  

Is this a stock trigger and 1:9 twist barrel?

----------


## SJD

Hi.New to this site. Here's a couple of my ARs. Top one is Bushmaster lower, aero upper, high standard 1/7 barrel with original phrobis m9 bayonet. Bottom one is Aero upper and lower, DPMS 1/9 barrel and trijicon TA31 with rmr.

----------


## dogmatix

Nice one, welcome to the forum @SJD.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Lux

@Hunter_killer i bought it off a guy second hand never fired, iv put the rail and scope and mount on it i really like the stock only used the gun twice going to sight it in tomorrow with new scope ,ill get my ecat soon and save up for next sika show. Dont know how you didnt buy one i would've.  :Grin:  
Is this a stock trigger and 1:9 twist barrel? yes

----------


## Hunter_killer

> @Hunter_killer i bought it off a guy second hand never fired, iv put the rail and scope and mount on it i really like the stock only used the gun twice going to sight it in tomorrow with new scope ,ill get my ecat soon and save up for next sika show. Dont know how you didnt buy one i would've.  
> Is this a stock trigger and 1:9 twist barrel? yes


Yeah I know right, CCard was burning a hole in my pocket! After conference with a mate who can build them, who said he would buy it..(which didn't help) but put a few things in perspective for me, and the wife (just off the back of our wedding) - although keen on the idea, helped me cool the jets a bit...I somehow convinced myself to put it off until xmas/next year. TBH, I wanted/needed to buy a range finder (vortex 1500 @ $800) otherwise I probably still would of done it lol. :/ 

And yeah the 1:9 with stock trigger. They guy would of chucked in $175 polymer sights, an extra mag and an AR tool at $2k as well. Luckily I can still get 10% off through the company and I'm sure they will honer their deal later on if I don't find/build a better one. (Depending on import/exchange rate)

----------


## Glycerine

decided to re-dress my 300blk and 9mm and add different optics

300blk, dressed in black hogue, accessorised with Aero mount and Primary Arms 1-4x

9mm, dressed in OD magpul, accessorised with UTG riser and bushnell TRS-25

----------


## stumpy

> How can i tell?


going off how the hand guard is attached its a gen 1 .... all gen 1 clamp on the side like yours , later gen 2 and on tighten up at the bottom

----------


## res

> decided to re-dress my 300blk and 9mm and add different optics
> 
> 300blk, dressed in black hogue, accessorised with Aero mount and Primary Arms 1-4x
> 
> 9mm, dressed in OD magpul, accessorised with UTG riser and bushnell TRS-25
> 
> Attachment 56942
> 
> Attachment 56943


I sometimes wonder what the practical point of a 9mm ar is when you have a 300blk, I also own both and font the only advantage the 9mm is is not having to make cases and slightly less fussy reloading

----------


## Beavis

Cheaper to shoot

----------


## res

> Cheaper to shoot


Barely, my cast 300 rounds cost hardly any more than my cast 9mm rounds.

----------


## Glycerine

> I sometimes wonder what the practical point of a 9mm ar is when you have a 300blk, I also own both and font the only advantage the 9mm is is not having to make cases and slightly less fussy reloading


there probably isn't one, I only built it.. because I can & why not, and most importantly I wanted one.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## res

Can't fault that logic at all! I love mine but struggle to justify why

----------


## Glycerine

If i looked at all my guns and tried to justify each one, beyond "I wanted it" I probably only have reason for two

----------


## Beavis

> Barely, my cast 300 rounds cost hardly any more than my cast 9mm rounds.


That may be so, but if you shoot factory not so much.

----------


## norsk

> Hi.New to this site. Here's a couple of my ARs. Top one is Bushmaster lower, aero upper, high standard 1/7 barrel with original phrobis m9 bayonet. Bottom one is Aero upper and lower, DPMS 1/9 barrel and trijicon TA31 with rmr.Attachment 56393


I really like the look of the Rfile Length A2.I find the open sights excellent.Is the factory clamshell handgard that much of the impairment to accuracy?

Welcome to the forum!

----------


## northdude



----------


## grunzter

AR's got a Christmas clean...

----------


## Recoil

Just for fun I measured some of the rifles in this thread by overlaying them in a CAD program against a dimensionally accurate AR15 model. Giving me the ability to measure maximum overall length with a moderate to high degree of accuracy. Some just squeak over 762mm and others should probably never have their butt-stocks collapsed. A picture on the internet may not be proof of illegal activity, but remember if you have an MSSA endorsement, the Police can pop in for a visit unannounced at any reasonable time with their measuring tapes  :Pacman:

----------


## res

> Just for fun I measured some of the rifles in this thread by overlaying them in a CAD program against a dimensionally accurate AR15 model. Giving me the ability to measure maximum overall length with a moderate to high degree of accuracy. Some just squeak over 762mm and others should probably never have their butt-stocks collapsed. A picture on the internet may not be proof of illegal activity, but remember if you have an MSSA endorsement, the Police can pop in for a visit unannounced at any reasonable time with their measuring tapes


For some time police mesured E cats with stock extended, and the post dates of those pictures you talk of fit inside that timeframe.

----------


## res

As to e cat measured length, the polices opinion as to how one should be measured seems to be in flux and inconsistent with both how the law is written and with common sense , so much so that FOUNZ paid probably the most knowledgeable lawyer in NZ on arms law to write his legal opinion down so that it could be distributed, you can download a copy http://founz.co.nz/documents/CCF08122016_3.pdf and intill law is re written (not something the police do) or case law clarifies things (I think @gundoc was involved in such a case a number of years back) it's all a bit up in the air with each party's ideas seeming to hold as much legal weight as each other. 

As of Friday I know of a shooter who was denied a import permit for a fixed stock for his rifle as police didn't deem his reason for import to be correct , his reason for import was that under the polices new opinion as to how to measure e cat firearms he could no longer have as folding stock on it-the rifle in question was only imported a few month back. 
This makes me personally feel that either the old way as per Joe Greens letter or the FOUNZ document way is a defendable to have a firearm if you already had it in such a configuration

----------


## Sasquatch

> As of Friday I know of a shooter who was denied a import permit for a fixed stock for his rifle as police didn't deem his reason for import to be correct.  
> This makes me personally feel that either the old way as per Joe Greens letter or the FOUNZ document way is a defendable to have a firearm if you already had it in such a configuration


So in other words for the shooter you know, police denied it because they possibly have realized how much of a headache things might be for all E endorsed that fall in to this??

----------


## res

> So in other words for the shooter you know, police denied it because they possibly have realized how much of a headache things might be for all E endorsed that fall in to this??


Possibly, it really would open up a big bag of worms for them. 
Eg as you don't need a fal for a pcp pistol but you do for a rifle and if they insist that a folding stock turns said rifle into a pistol then it undoes what police see as a very useful bit of law. And that just one of many cans of worms. 
The police would probably prefer the way they were doing it over Nick Taylor's legal opinion of the way it should be. 

Long story short, while I personally wouldn't create a firearm that could be affected by all this right now,  I'm not rushing to change the ones I have that could be until there is more certainty.

----------


## gonetropo

CJA, fitted with bushmaster barrel, muzzle brake, harris bipod, atn x-sght II, also have the bushnell AR scope and a burris CQ scope that all clip on and off as needed. also a gunworks can.

----------


## res

> Attachment 61451
> 
> CJA, fitted with bushmaster barrel, muzzle brake, harris bipod, atn x-sght II, also have the bushnell AR scope and a burris CQ scope that all clip on and off as needed. also a gunworks can.


Is that a ak brake?

----------


## gonetropo

> Is that a ak brake?


sure is (threaded for AR though)

----------


## dogmatix

The CMMG .22LR upper and Spikes lower with Katipo stock.
Came 2nd hand with 15 round mag and MAE can.
Yes, the hand guard isn't level with the receiver, but not fussed, as it will wear a scope, not irons.

----------


## Beavis

The Katipo stocks are pretty decent units for what you need to do for A cat.

----------


## Miami_JBT

Older Family Photo













Then just for shits and giggles...



Daewoo K2



Serbian M90NP



MSAR XM17-E4

They all run off AR mags.


 :Wink:

----------


## dogmatix



----------


## Glycerine

Its been far to long since someone added a AR pic,
so heres my latest... something a bit old school... Colt 723 clone,
built with a Colt C7 upper, and Aero Lower,

----------


## 300_BLK



----------


## Beavis

> Its been far to long since someone added a AR pic,
> so heres my latest... something a bit old school... Colt 723 clone,
> built with a Colt C7 upper, and Aero Lower,
> 
> Attachment 71541


Beautifal

----------


## Beavis

> Attachment 71546


Goddamn I love those BCM rifles

----------


## Beavis

A bit of a work in progress here. Still need some Irons. The shitty light is getting replaced by a Surefire (on it's way). Need a better mount for the T1. Thinking of trying a magnifier.

----------


## Sasquatch

@300_BLK how do you rate the Sig Bravo ACOG & where did you source it? Is it priced similarly to the Trijicons?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

30 BRX upper



338 BRX upper



450 BM super upper



A little heavy with 20" barrels, but barrel length equals horsepower  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## northdude

> Attachment 71546


what range was that shot at is that a good group for an ar maybe I'm expecting to much from mine

----------


## 300_BLK

> @300_BLK how do you rate the Sig Bravo ACOG & where did you source it? Is it priced similarly to the Trijicons?


Hey @Sasquatch just reviewing it now for NZ Guns. Better FoV and eye relief than an ACOG. Awesome illumination and the BDC on the horseshoe dot is on out to 400m. Similar price too, maybe slightly cheaper. Hit up SR Marston's & Co in CHCH they are the agents.
 @northdude It was a competition shoot at the end of a carbine class I attended. 3-100m for that target.

----------


## Macca

> Hey @Sasquatch Hit up SR Marston's & Co in CHCH they are the agents.
>  @northdude It was a competition shoot at the end of a carbine class I attended. 3-100m for that target.


Do they import Sig rifles too?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

The 338BRX is on the board  :Have A Nice Day: 



Might have to take the 450BM next

----------


## 300_BLK

> Do they import Sig rifles too?


They have a 556 and 762 coming in @Macca.

Very hard to get hold of in the past...

----------


## Macca

> They have a 556 and 762 coming in @Macca.
> 
> Very hard to get hold of in the past...


I'M NOT THE RIGHT MACCA!

I've been getting so many mentions instead of the other macca that you probably meant to tag haha

----------


## mcche171

Aero precision Upper and lower
AIM NiB 9310 MPI Bolt Carrier Group
Mega Arms 14.5" barrel
Seeking precision adjustable gas block
Oceania Defence Samson Suppressor
Mid West Industries Gen 3 SS M Lock 9.25"
Aero Precision Mount
Leupold VX5HD 2-10x50 with firedot 
Katipo Stock
2x Magpul mags

----------


## grunzter

..you can never have enough.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Now the 450 Bushmasters on the board



The 275 grain Barnes did a pretty good job.

----------


## norsk

Hk 416

Number 13 is unlucky for some

----------


## Ryan

So after going the scenic route throughout firearm ownership journey, I've finally decided to join the rat pack and have eventually arrived at AR-15. Just a garden variety Eagle Arms (Armalite) Eagle-15... Only arrived yesterday where it was quickly POL67X'd. M4 style stock and other bits and pieces are en route. Borrowed a KAC BUIS in the meantime and pumped 200 rounds through it earlier today. Vital statistics:

Barrel: 16"
Twist: 1:8 RH
Chamber: .223 Wylde
Gas: Carbine
Upper: Forged 7075-T6 aluminium flat-top w/MIL-STD 1913 rail
Lower: Forged 7075-T6 aluminium

----------


## grunzter

Good on ya @Ryan !
Finally  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## grunzter

Here is my M4 all done.
Service class build, AP upper, AP Charging handle, AP M16 BCG, AP lower, AP M4 14.5" 1/7 5.56 barrel, AP LPK, A2 grip & Birdcage, Stag Mil-spec carbine buffer & stock...

----------


## Ryan

> Good on ya @Ryan !
> Finally


Thought you'd get a kick out of it.  :Have A Nice Day:  I just need a G3A3 and then my primary collecting objectives will have been achieved.

----------


## Beavis

Basic M4's are cool as shit

----------


## dogmatix

Haha, nice one Ryan.

I'm doing a 20" SR build now after getting blown all over the place in the wind with the .22LR on Sunday.

----------


## res

> Haha, nice one Ryan.
> 
> I'm doing a 20" SR build now after getting blown all over the place in the wind with the .22LR on Sunday.


Like this?

----------


## Ryan

It's now complete... except maybe for an ACOG.  :Redbullsmiley:

----------


## Macca

Before some PC general comes along I'll say that the mag has just been dropped and is sitting on the table (not a high cap)

This is my new baby that I picked up the other week but didn't want to post a picture till I got rid of the cheapo Chinese rings that were on it.

Ruger SR556E with a Burris AR223 scope that came on it (will upgrade to 1-8) also came with the MAE suppressor and foregrip etc so very pleased with the price I paid for it. In near immaculate condition and plan to Ecat it once I get a safe so I can ditch the AIL stock for something a bit lighter as with the suppressor on it weights in at 4.8kg or like 10.5 pounds?

Shooting sub MOA out my car window in the farm with cheap PMC Bronze 55gr FMJ

----------


## MSL

Did you drop the mag to make it look cool? Haha

----------


## Sasquatch

> Did you drop the mag to make it look cool? Haha


It's all about what looks cool guys.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Well I for one really like hunting with my ones, they still don't like my 338 BRX  :Have A Nice Day: 



Been a wee while since I saw one, might be coming to the end of the season  :Sad:

----------


## Macca

> Did you drop the mag to make it look cool? Haha


Barbie doll for men  :Wink:

----------


## Kurt

Just finished this. AP receivers, 18" Mega Arms SPR barrel, etc.  Can't decide on optics... prob a Bushnell AR 3-12x40. Any good?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Proof Research 6.5 Grendel barreled upper  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mathias

Put together for yourself @Kiwi Greg or client?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Put together for yourself @Kiwi Greg or client?


Its a upper for me, I have a few, only one 223 though  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Proof Research 6.5 Grendel barreled upper


Wow that's one flash carbon warped Grendel! Please let us know how it shoots.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Wow that's one flash carbon warped Grendel! Please let us know how it shoots.


That bits easy, http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...92/#post629653

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Here is the 300 AAC Proof barreled upper I got going yesterday  :Have A Nice Day: 



Shoots great just like the 6.5 Grendel upper, I only loaded up 16 bullets with 4 different powder charges.



Certainly looks the part, 16" 1-7 barrel.



Will try some more loads for it, gotta love the accuracy & easy load development  :Cool:

----------


## Feral

Aero scratch build. Upper, lower and handguard all aero. 14.5 govt, adj block, Waitaki, vortex scope and rail. First AR, first build.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Aero scratch build. Upper, lower and handguard all aero. 14.5 govt, adj block, Waitaki, vortex scope and rail. First AR, first build.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


What's the bcg?

----------


## Feral

> What's the bcg?


Just a cheaper Alpha shooting sports at this stage.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## i41do2

Finally bought my First AR
Vltor upper; Stag arms Lower with a Hera CQR stock. Put a Vector Swift 1-4.5 scope on it. Seems pretty good. Probably need to work on my technique to shoot it but pretty happy with it for my first AR

----------


## Sasquatch

It's been awhile since I've posted a new rifle so here it is: The Armalite 15

*BEFORE*



*AFTER*



Will be giving this an extensive review after I've put rifle thru it's paces - So far so good though, shoots ball ammo well with current setup.

Watch this space.

----------


## Chur Bay

Cool. I mean Tacticool.  :Psmiley:

----------


## NZShoota

Put this upper together a couple of months ago.  



18" 6.5 Grendel Alexander Arms barrel and bolt.
Aero Precision upper, hand guard and scope mount.
JP adjustable gas block
ODL 7.62 Suppressor

 

Just got around to some load development. Shows a bit of potential. :Thumbsup:

----------


## dogmatix

> Put this upper together a couple of months ago.  
> 
> Attachment 77395
> 
> 18" 6.5 Grendel Alexander Arms barrel and bolt.
> Aero Precision upper, hand guard and scope mount.
> JP adjustable gas block
> ODL 7.62 Suppressor
> 
> ...


How do you find the ODL can's 5/8-24 thread on the AA 9/16-24 barrel thread?
I have the 16" barrel, Aero upper/handguard and JP block in parts still.

----------


## gonetropo

> It's been awhile since I've posted a new rifle so here it is: The Armalite 15
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> Attachment 77362
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> Attachment 77363
> ...


who did the coating? is it wearing well ?

----------


## Sasquatch

I painted rifle using Krlyon camo paint, fairly good stuff. I degreased the gun well before putting it on - should hold up for a wee while but it will eventually flake off which will give it that "worn" look, should look even better by then ;-)

----------


## NZShoota

> How do you find the ODL can's 5/8-24 thread on the AA 9/16-24 barrel thread?
> I have the 16" barrel, Aero upper/handguard and JP block in parts still.


I had Scott at SSRNZ rethread it. Seamed the easest and most cost effective way. Otherwise he could have made up thread adaptor.

----------


## systolic

Why would you paint an assault rifle in camouflage unless you had some kind of SAS or Rambo fantasy?

----------


## Nibblet

> Why would you paint an assault rifle in camouflage unless you had some kind of SAS or Rambo fantasy?


Guess the same could be asked why one would feel the need to constantly troll?

Because one can appears to be enough of an answer.

----------


## gonetropo

systolic's x-ray. now F off and stop trolling

----------


## systolic

It's no wonder that so many of the general public see shooters, especially those with military type guns, as dangerous loonies.

What are people hiding from with a camouflage assault rifle? Colourblind deer?

----------


## Nibblet

Probably more the fact they're misinformed and uneducated in the matter. 
Rainbows don't scare most people and they're multicolored

----------


## Beavis

I would suspect, that people who are scared of camoflage rifles, are also scared of them in their natural colour scheme.

----------


## res

> I would suspect, that people who are scared of camoflage rifles, are also scared of them in their natural colour scheme.


This, I also suspect those people couldent tell you the differance between my camo duck gun and any of my solid black ar's- they are scared of them all

----------


## Sasquatch

> It's no wonder that so many of the general public see shooters, especially those with military type guns, as dangerous loonies.


No, that is just your dim view.




> What are people hiding from with a camouflage assault rifle? Colourblind deer?


Okay the three things that make you wrong are:

1). I'm not hiding from anything or anyone.

2). It is not an assault rifle, I actually thought you'd have more wits about you than that? 

3). Only you have assumed I'm taking this deer hunting. Wrong again.

It's a shame @systolic, you had gone quite some time without being a dickhead, yet you've proven us all wrong... Again.

Finally, I swear that I've read in another post somewhere that you're pistol shooter right??? Given your recent inflammatory statements ^^^ That is awfully ironic isn't it.

----------


## inglishill

> Why would you paint an assault rifle in camouflage unless you had some kind of SAS or Rambo fantasy?


Do you suspect that those could be the only two reasons for painting it this way? It would seem that there could well be a myriad of other reasons. You have specifically identified the only reasons you would do such a thing right?

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Do you suspect that those could be the only two reasons for painting it this way? It would seem that there could well be a myriad of other reasons. You have specifically identified the only reasons you would do such a thing right?


You got it, this is a Troll who claims to have tested body armor with his guns. That is definitely a Rambo fantasy.

----------


## 40mm

> systolic's x-ray. now F off and stop trollingAttachment 77441


HA HA HA

----------


## northdude

just a lonely fukhead wanting some attention guys he will piss off soon

----------


## Tommy

> It's no wonder that so many of the general public see shooters, especially those with military type guns, as dangerous loonies.
> 
> What are people hiding from with a camouflage assault rifle? Colourblind deer?


Lee, are you really bored or something? Winnie is going to keep you waiting outside the bar for the next couple of years, maybe get a porn account or ring your mum back in blighty instead of being a constant douche

----------


## tiroatedson

> You got it, this is a Troll who claims to have tested body armor with his guns. That is definitely a Rambo fantasy.


Rambo didn't use body armour tho....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Paddy79

its a fashion accessory just like how ladies dye their hair and paint their nails well men or some at least paint their guns 
good on them to be different from the rest

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Lee, are you really bored or something? Winnie is going to keep you waiting outside the bar for the next couple of years, maybe get a porn account or ring your mum back in blighty instead of being a constant douche


 @systolic just in case you missed this.

----------


## inglishill

> @systolic just in case you missed this.


 @systolic I thought it my duty to bring your attention to the fact that you really shouldn't miss this.

----------


## Miami_JBT

Barrel is a Daniel Defense S2W 18 inch Midlength 1/7.  Stock is  Colt "CS" from a Canadian C7. It is A1 length built with A2 specs.  

All that is missing is a Harris bi-pod.

----------


## Timmay

> systolic


  @Sasquatch honestly mate, this guy is toxic, just add him to your ignore list. I don't know why admins haven't banned his ass yet...

----------


## northdude

I dont blame the circus for leaving that clown behind

----------


## Dr. Watson

From 9lb to 6.5lb and we have a fairly one off DPMS LR308

----------


## JoshC

That's awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Sasquatch

Hands down that is the boss-ist AR10 clone I've seen.

----------


## stretch

10.5" 300BLK + long version of the Katipo stock = 770mm

----------


## ohearchai

My MK12 Mod 0 clone, fun rifle to find parts for and build, and more importantly to shoot.

----------


## Feral

So I bought a lower for conversion to E. Might have to set this one aside and use another instead, with a serial number like this.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 300CALMAN

> So I bought a lower for conversion to E. Might have to set this one aside and use another instead, with a serial number like this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Is the other number 0?

----------


## Feral

> Is the other number 0?


No it's not. It's a letter and single digit

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beavis

Armalite strikes again

----------


## dogmatix

Swapped out my 11.5" 5.56 barrel (which has now been lost by the courier on the way to another forum member, a whole other story) for Beavis' old 6.5 Grendel barrel (less than 200 rounds) and a new 15" Aero handguard. Rest of the build is Aero/Spikes/Magpul/Hiperfire.
The 20 round 5.56/.223 PMags feed better than the dedicated 6.5 Grendel mags. Go figure.

----------


## Tommy

> Swapped out my 11.5" 5.56 barrel (which has now been lost by the courier on the way to another forum member, a whole other story) for Beavis' old 6.5 Grendel barrel (less than 200 rounds) and a new 15" Aero handguard.


Tidy

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Swapped out my 11.5" 5.56 barrel (which has now been lost by the courier on the way to another forum member, a whole other story) for Beavis' old 6.5 Grendel barrel (less than 200 rounds) and a new 15" Aero handguard. Rest of the build is Aero/Spikes/Magpul/Hiperfire.
> The 20 round 5.56/.223 PMags feed better than the dedicated 6.5 Grendel mags. Go figure.
> 
> Attachment 77947


Couriers  :Oh Noes: 

Nice setup though, my ears wont miss the 11.5.

We will have to have a 6.5 G range day.

----------


## TeRei

> Swapped out my 11.5" 5.56 barrel (which has now been lost by the courier on the way to another forum member, a whole other story) for Beavis' old 6.5 Grendel barrel (less than 200 rounds) and a new 15" Aero handguard. Rest of the build is Aero/Spikes/Magpul/Hiperfire.
> The 20 round 5.56/.223 PMags feed better than the dedicated 6.5 Grendel mags. Go figure.
> 
> Attachment 77947


Hiperfire . Man with taste.

----------


## Beaker

> Couriers 
> 
> Nice setup though, my ears wont miss the 11.5.
> 
> We will have to have a 6.5 G range day.


It doesn't have to... I have it now, and brake that fits !  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> It doesn't have to... I have it now, and brake that fits !


 :X X:  I was so looking to forward to the range with you... Got some green tip for you to shoot. I'ts EXTRA LOUD.

----------


## 300CALMAN

FUKC so tiered for the wellington trip cant even write a normal sentence.  :X X:  :X X:  :X X:

----------


## dogmatix

The CMMG .22LR upper on an E-Cat lower. Fitted the 15" Hera hand guard last week.

----------


## dogmatix

I seem that be keeping this thread alive by myself.

Mostly new, same lower as the .22lr above, but the lower has now been repurposed as a service rifle lower and corresponding milspec trigger.

----------


## grunzter

Hi Ant, here ya go, family fun day...

----------


## res

> Hi Ant, here ya go, family fun day...
> Attachment 80633


lot of $ in that photo!

----------


## dogmatix

> Hi Ant, here ya go, family fun day...
> Attachment 80633


Ok, I'm 2.5 ARs behind. Only have 4 uppers and 3 lowers.  :Grin: 

I need to get that ELCAN first before a new rifle.

----------


## dogmatix

More info on 5th from left and 3rd from right please.

----------


## grunzter

I have a A-cat lower, but that's not in the photo, and something cool in the works!  :Wink: 

5th from the left:
M4 Carbine, 
- Aero Precision: Upper, Lower, M16 BCG, Charging handle, 14.5" 1/7 govt profile barrel, SS gas tube, LPK (one of the best mil spec out of the box triggers I have seen).
- Stag Arms: Mil-spec buffer tube, buffer, spring & carbine stock.
- DPMS: A2 grip, A2 rear sight & A2 flash hider, A2 front rail.
- Colt: Delta ring assy & barrel nut, FSB pins, unknown FSB (with bayonet lug).

3rd from the right:
- DD5V1, 16" (308) with Trijicon 1-8x28 FFP Mil Green Ilum. scope & ADM 34mm mount.
- Bravo stock

----------


## dogmatix

Haha... I was referring to a photo in a post that has disappeared!

----------


## grunzter

whoops, cannot count, 3rd from the right is my LMT clone.

LMT MARS-L service rifle,
- Spikes: correct colour lower, Spikes (FN) CHF 16" 1/7 mid length barrel, M16 BCG, Gas tube & gas block.
- LMT: Ambi-charging handle, Ambi-safetly, 2-stage trigger, LPK
- BCM: Buffer tube, buffer, spring.
- B5 SOPMOD Stock
- ErgoGrip
- Aero Precision: Monolithic Upper
- Surefire: Warcomp muzzle device
- Elcan OS4x scope.
- Fab Defence: Verticle foregrip.
- AUG sling with Magpul QD ends.

----------


## Beavis

I'll play then. Put a few hundred rounds through these yesterday

----------


## dogmatix

> I seem that be keeping this thread alive by myself.
> 
> Mostly new, same lower as the .22lr above, but the lower has now been repurposed as a service rifle lower and corresponding milspec trigger.
> 
> Attachment 80620


Chucked a scope on the A3 for some load testing at 100m.
ADI 62gn FMJs, 2206h powder and Hornady brass.
24.6gn at 0.64" and 24.9gn at 0.67" show promise.
Not bad for a non free float heavy milspec trigger service class rifle.

----------


## 300_BLK

> It's been awhile since I've posted a new rifle so here it is: The Armalite 15
> 
> *BEFORE*
> 
> Attachment 77362
> 
> *AFTER*
> 
> Attachment 77363
> ...


Nice Browe bro

----------


## Glycerine

Christmas was a bit late, built this for the other half,
Cerakote by Armaworx,

Never been so careful assembling a AR,

----------


## dogmatix

Spikes snowflake lower?

----------


## Glycerine

> Spikes snowflake lower?


Nope, Anderson Manufacturing Lower, Aero Upper

----------


## Konev

been wanting a stormtrooper AR for ages.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> been wanting a stormtrooper AR for ages.


Would that be Tacti-sci cool?

----------


## Glycerine

> Would that be Tacti-sci cool?

----------


## PerazziSC3

Joined the club

Vltor upper
Mega arms barrel
Phase 5 nickel bolt carrier group 
Giesselle 2 stage
Midwest ultra light handguard
Waitaki can
Aero lower and mount 
Scope is not a permanent fixture want a strike fire vortex 

Think that's it

----------


## dogmatix

The dog approves?

----------


## PerazziSC3

The dog certainly enjoys sniffing it, so yeh I think so

----------


## Ryan

> Christmas was a bit late, built this for the other half,
> Cerakote by Armaworx,
> 
> Never been so careful assembling a AR,
> 
> Attachment 81545


Cleaning will be a doddle.

----------


## Beaker

> Cleaning will be a doddle.


HE is about to find out.  :Have A Nice Day: 
Bring it on Sunday, I promise I won't put dirty finger prints on it  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Glycerine

lol... it actually is... just wipes clean. 
got it all messy when putting it together ... wiped it off with a paper towel..

not mine to clean anyway... that's Marian's job

----------


## NZShoota

A tease for the LMT fan boys :Thumbsup:

----------


## dogmatix

Nice.

----------


## veitnamcam

> The dog approves?


It bloody better or else...some bugger has already docked its legs!

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## grunzter

...LMT Goodness... oohhh...  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> A tease for the LMT fan boys


Please please don't this is soft porn only. You are going to make LMT copy owners feel inadequate.

----------


## Ryan

Grant's been touched in his special place.  :Psmiley:

----------


## res

> A tease for the LMT fan boys
> 
> Attachment 81829Attachment 81830
> 
> Attachment 81828


I cant breath! and my pants sudenly seem  much tighter

I need to free up some cash

----------


## ebf

@PerazziSC3 what is the stock on that (Katipo crossed with M4?)

And where did you get the Geiselle pls ?

----------


## Paddy79

Fuck LMT buy a JP or  Stag

----------


## 300CALMAN

See look at the shit caused by one photo!!!

----------


## res

> Fuck LMT buy a JP or  Stag


why, both vastly shit for what he bought the lmt for. Hell, Ill never buy another stag after the issues I had with the one I used to have.

----------


## Beavis

Can't compete in service class with a JP

----------


## PerazziSC3

> @PerazziSC3 what is the stock on that (Katipo crossed with M4?)
> 
> And where did you get the Geiselle pls ?


Gunsnz was stock and trigger nzar15

----------


## NZShoota

The contents of one of the boxes :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## FRST

Still need an A1 upper...but I painted the retro Brownells furniture to give it that 60-70's flavour. Fun to shoot.

----------


## Beavis

> The contents of one of the boxes
> 
> Attachment 81904Attachment 81905


What's the damage if I may ask?

----------


## NZShoota

> What's the damage if I may ask?


I've been too scared to work out the final cost, but it should be well less than the cost of a new Sako Carbonlite :Wink: 

It's taken about 6 months from placing the order, but the exporter had a couple of small hiccups with LMT but they got sorted in the end.

----------


## Tommy

> Still need an A1 upper...but I painted the retro Brownells furniture to give it that 60-70's flavour. Fun to shoot.
> Attachment 81909


Got a pic of the bottom of the magazine by chance?

----------


## Tribrit

Nothing as flash as some on this thread but its mine.

Windham Varmint Exterminator .223
VX1 3-9x40
Needs a better stock and more forward scope mounts.

----------


## rockland

Good work @Tribrit and a classic photo!

Yep, agree with your decision to get a cantilever scope mount and a nicer stock. I use a WW VEX for goat control with an AIL stock and Warne Skel scope mount.
Not a lightweight outfit by any means but very shootable. The 20" barrel 1-8 twist great for heavier bullets too.

----------


## Tommy

Love the dog.

----------


## FRST

> Got a pic of the bottom of the magazine by chance?

----------


## Tommy

> Attachment 81955


Top one is a real early one, pre '1969 I believe

----------


## 300CALMAN

wow learn something every day
http://www.milsurps.com/showthread.php?t=42718

----------


## FRST

> Top one is a real early one, pre '1969 I believe


Going by what the guy said, may even be pre '63. Guess I'll have take extra care of it now

----------


## omegaspeedy

Aero Precision FDE set, CMMG 12.5", Fail Zero BCG, Hera front sight/gas block, Ase Utra jet-Z CQBS-BL suppressor and muzzle brake, Magpul fore end, Armaworx medium stock, Carbine length, 3.1kg.

----------


## rockland

Very nice!

Not usually a fan of FDE but I like what you've done there.

What you gonna use it for?

----------


## omegaspeedy

Thanks rockland, it's was a project because I love making stuff (I played with Lego till I was 12  :Grin:  ), I'll use it for general plinking etc. Nothing specific.

----------


## Banana



----------


## gonetropo



----------


## Glycerine

That is GOLD!

----------


## Pineapple

I have the 1 spikes lower with a spikes 223 upper (Goat gun) and a CMMG 22lr upper (bunny gun) - currently trialing the red dot on the 22.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

The 338 got another one  :Have A Nice Day: 



Dressed 142lbs, he won't be making a nuisance of himself anymore  :Grin:

----------


## MSL

Look at the state of that bloody tail!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Buggers were still digging up the grass  :XD:  the 338 got another one  :Have A Nice Day: 



65lb Sow looks like the Boar I got the other night

----------


## Square22

> Aero Precision FDE set, CMMG 12.5", Fail Zero BCG, Hera front sight/gas block, Ase Utra jet-Z™ CQBS-BL suppressor and muzzle brake, Magpul fore end, Armaworx medium stock, Carbine length, 3.1kg.



Where did you get the Ase Utra BL Can from? I could only find the threaded one.

Any chance of a photo with the suppressor on?

----------


## North guy

I can't seem to get the picture to load but will keep trying, mine is:

WW upper, 20" Stainless Fluted barrel, 1 in 8 twist, Compass Lake spec chambering with matched BCG - this upper will eat .223 and 5.56 all day.

Bushnell AR-223 3-12x40 BDC Reticle sitting on a Burris P.E.P.R. mount

Aero Precision Gen2 lower receiver w/nylon Upper receiver tension screw

Rise Armament RA140 Super Sporting Trigger

AIL A-Cat Stock

Buffalo Creek Scope flip up covers

GunsNZ Ar-15 Safety Block

----------


## grunzter

Colt M16A1 upper & Brownells M16A1 lower.

----------


## res

> Colt M16A1 upper & Brownells M16A1 lower.
> Attachment 86455


That's beautiful

----------


## optimumpt

LWRC

----------


## Banana



----------


## Glycerine

My first AR was going unused as it was A-cat, so decided to Upgrade it to E-cat, and change the barrel and furniture

so now its 7.62x39 and Magpul equipped... SL mid length handguard, Miad grip and Moe stock,
apart from waiting on some 30 round mags (on back order @ Brownells) its done

----------


## muzr257

Banana - specs?

----------


## Banana

> Banana - specs?


Spikes lower
Aero Precision Upper 
Spikes M16 BCG
Spikes T3 heavy buffer
BCM Gunfighter charging handle
Spikes 14.5" mid-length barrel
Midwest Industries 12" Gen II SS handguard
Daniel Defense fixed backup sights
NEA Crusader brake
BCM Gunfighter stock
Mapul MOE grip
Magpul trigger guard
40 round Pmag
Knock-off Magpul sling attached with paracord
Bob Marley wristband sling keeper

----------


## Kiwi Greg

Good old 338BRX upper strikes again  :Have A Nice Day: 



They are getting smaller  :Wink:

----------


## Tommy

> Good old 338BRX upper strikes again 
> 
> 
> 
> They are getting smaller


Do you have a picture of said round? Pretty snazzy stuff  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Do you have a picture of said round? Pretty snazzy stuff


I do  :Have A Nice Day: 



160 TTSX at 2600fps now

----------


## Vod Ka'nockers

> My first AR was going unused as it was A-cat, so decided to Upgrade it to E-cat, and change the barrel and furniture
> 
> so now its 7.62x39 and Magpul equipped... SL mid length handguard, Miad grip and Moe stock,
> apart from waiting on some 30 round mags (on back order @ Brownells) its done 
> 
> Attachment 87200


how did you wind up up with a 7.62 ar?   is there some build thread i missed?

----------


## Tommy

> I do 
> 
> 160 TTSX at 2600fps now


Plump!

----------


## 300CALMAN

> how did you wind up up with a 7.62 ar?   is there some build thread i missed?


Nah it's called shooting the enemies ammo back at them!  :Thumbsup:  There are a few around, shooting surplus 7.62 is cheap and accurate.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> I do 
> 
> 160 TTSX at 2600fps now


I like.

----------


## Beavis

> I do 
> 
> 
> 
> 160 TTSX at 2600fps now


What kind of bolt face does it use? And what types of power? Looks like it would be quite a punchy bush hunting round

----------


## Vod Ka'nockers

> Nah it's called shooting the enemies ammo back at them!  There are a few around, shooting surplus 7.62 is cheap and accurate.


thats what i was thinking... cheap to feed would be a big plus!

----------


## res



----------


## Kiwi Greg

> What kind of bolt face does it use? And what types of power? Looks like it would be quite a punchy bush hunting round


450 Bushmaster bolt head, I'm using BM1, 2207 works well too

----------


## Glycerine

> how did you wind up up with a 7.62 ar?   is there some build thread i missed?


no build thread, simple barrel swap. NZAR15.com sell a North Eastern Arms barrel/bolt/mag kit. thought I needed another caliber for my ARs
and as said, cheap ammo is available gives me a break from reloading 223

----------


## Tommy

So, decided that my spare 223 waitaki would look better with a bigger hole down the middle and jammed on the front of my Quarter Circle 9mm carbine. Asked how this might be achieved, and got some great responses from various people inc Gundoc, but ended up going with what @Tentman suggested and rang the guy who made it, Mark at Waitaki Engineering. He said "Sure, no problem, send it down. How does $30 sound?" "It sounds very good!", so I did just that. A couple of days later (including time for the courier to go from one end of NZ to the other, Mark does not fuck around it seems), it was ready to come back. Rang me up, said it was ready, and gave me his bank details. Then asked why I had decided to go down that path. Replied that it was my spare Waitaki, ie I had others. He then told me not to worry about paying seeing as I had a few! I did anyway, but what great customer service that was, I'm bloody impressed. 



Suppressor to handguard gap is gooooooood

----------


## Sasquatch

Looks sick @Tommy

----------


## JoshC

Thats sweet man

----------


## Kiwi Greg

And another one is introduced to the 338  :Have A Nice Day: 



The little shits make a hell of a mess  :XD:

----------


## madjon_

Terminated :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tommy

Been hankering for one of these for a while now, CMMG 22lr dedicated, on Gimp's old CMMG lower

----------


## omegaspeedy

Though I'd dabble in some blackout. 

Attachment 89510

----------


## Miami_JBT



----------


## Konev

First day at the range, seems to love the cheap'n'dirty Barnual.

----------


## 300_BLK

> First day at the range, seems to love the cheap'n'dirty Barnual. 
> 
> Attachment 90394


Nothing wrong with Barnaul!

----------


## planenutz

> First day at the range, seems to love the cheap'n'dirty Barnual.


Good day for it. I bet you had a smile on your face.

Was going to set up that rifle I showed you on Friday but kids activities have gotten in the way today. Maybe tomorrow instead, wx permitting.

----------


## Konev

> Good day for it. I bet you had a smile on your face.
> 
> Was going to set up that rifle I showed you on Friday but kids activities have gotten in the way today. Maybe tomorrow instead, wx permitting.


Big grin with a lot less ammo in my safe, Probably best not to sit beside these buggers though, Weather looking good tomorrow, gentle easterly.

----------


## planenutz

Haha. Nothing like getting through a few rounds to relieve some stress.

Looks like it's ejecting with enthusiasm - remind me not to spot for you.

----------


## 199p

Yip went and blasted a few hundred today got a bunch of hornady steel case to get through. 

What are people running for bolt lube?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> Yip went and blasted a few hundred today got a bunch of hornady steel case to get through. 
> 
> What are people running for bolt lube?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I've been using Wurth HHS2000, but also have some sachets of caliper grease to try. Fling me a PM and I'll send you some.

----------


## 199p

> I've been using Wurth HHS2000, but also have some sachets of caliper grease to try. Fling me a PM and I'll send you some.


Cheers for the offer man i still got a heap of boretech to get through. Seems to be quite good. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## omegaspeedy

New 10.5" barrel off TM (overrun contact barrels). Fingers crossed it shoots as good as the CMMG it replaced. Very happy with how it looks and feels on the carbine.

----------


## omegaspeedy

[QUOTE=omegaspeedy;725662]New 10.5" barrel off TM (overrun contact barrels). Fingers crossed it shoots as good as the CMMG it replaced. Very happy with how it looks and feels on the carbine.

Tried to EDIT to put up parts list but function gone, so here it is.

ASE brake for ASE Ultra Jet-Z CQBS-BL suppressor
Barrel Overrun from Colt Military contract 1:7 chrome lined 10.5"
Dean Maisey Adjustable gas block
JP carbine gas tube
Handguard Bootlegs PicMod 9" BCM mount
Spikes Tactical Upper
Fail Zero BCG
Aero lower
Rise Armament RA434 trigger
BCM Gunfighter charging handle
Eotech EXPS3-2
Eotech G33
H3 Buffer/heavy spring (cut down rifle spring so buffer strikes prior to full compression)
Armaworx medium stock
Troy single point QD
Magpul QD point on rail
LED M3R Lenser rechargeable torch on QD mount

Total weight empty 2.96kg

----------


## 300_BLK

> Yip went and blasted a few hundred today got a bunch of hornady steel case to get through. 
> 
> What are people running for bolt lube?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Slip 2000 EWL the only lubricant for a black rifle bro...

----------


## planenutz

Excuse my ignorance @omegaspeedy but how does that scope setup work? Is the aft part a magnifying lens for the front sight? Advantages? 

The rig looks nice.

----------


## omegaspeedy

> Excuse my ignorance @omegaspeedy but how does that scope setup work? Is the aft part a magnifying lens for the front sight? Advantages? 
> 
> The rig looks nice.


Hi planenutz, no worries at all, the setup uses a holographic sight which is similar to red dot sights but a different technology (Laser same system as used on a head-up display developed for military aircraft). As you can see it's bigger, heavier and actually has far less battery life than a red dot so you you wonder why bother? For someone (like me) who has an astigmatism in the eye, these sights distort far less and a big plus for me is the 1MOA dot which allows a more useable dot behind the magnifier for distant shooting. Typical red dot sights have 2MOA dots that balloon out to 4-5MOA dots when the astigmatism is bad. Behind the sight is a x 3 magnifier that can be rapidly moved either in front of, or away from the holographic sight. So for me advantages are close in shooting capability as well as reasonably accurate distant shooting. The 1MOA dot, a transparent 65MOA ring for fast shooting and of course a very robust military proven set-up. Cons, battery life, weight bulkiness and price. One point to mention is these sights look terrible the first time you look through them because of the pixelated appearance, especially if your used to a red dot, but once you understand them and get used to the reticle, it grows on you. The 65MOA is quite fuzzy but the 1MOA dot is sharp. When you put a magnifier behind it, the 65MOA reticle looks fantastic and sharp and theres more 'air' around the target so it's not obscured.

----------


## planenutz

Outstanding answer - cheers for that. 

I learnt something new today. Third day in a row!

----------


## Sasquatch

Where did you purchase the latest gen Eotech @omegaspeedy?

----------


## res

new toy coming together. Anyone got a fde lower?

----------


## omegaspeedy

> Where did you purchase the latest gen Eotech @omegaspeedy?


Go it from Gun City of all places. That magnifier is incredible, so clear ang robust.

----------


## Russian 22.

Ken had some for 200 bucks @res

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## res

> Ken had some for 200 bucks @res
> 
> Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk


unfotunatly had is the key word, and given the curent import issues He has no eta on more

----------


## Russian 22.

> unfotunatly had is the key word, and given the curent import issues He has no eta on more


Bugger. Tried Facebook?

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Square22

> unfotunatly had is the key word, and given the curent import issues He has no eta on more


Cerakote it?

----------


## res

> Cerakote it?


if nothing comes up ill get it done when the can etc get done

----------


## 199p

Anyone in or around palmy got a  acog i would be able to have a look at?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## grunzter

New A2 & not so new A1...
(Thanks to you know who for the A2 goodies... :Have A Nice Day: )

----------


## Beavis

I need an A2 in my life

----------


## Sasquatch

Excellent example of an A1 & A2 @grunzster

----------


## matagouri

So in those 2 rifles grunzter,, is the gas block underneath the forend or is it incorporated into the front sight??

----------


## Tommy

> incorporated into the front sight??


Yup, the front sight base is also the gas block

----------


## Mathias

Man gimmy an A1 please. They are a classic. So many must have been modded from original and I guess there must be some original furniture still floating around.

----------


## Russian 22.

The last one is the Airsoft yah wanted @Tommy

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Fawls

I don't know why but I like the look of that white one.. just looks so friendly... or something?

----------


## Tommy

> I don't know why but I like the look of that white one.. just looks so friendly... or something?


Phone was/is buggered, wanted a photo for @Glycerine's missus, she likes that sort of thing

----------


## Sasquatch

It's actually Flat Dark Earth but white is close enough.

----------


## res

z5 to x5 upgrade and a better can

----------


## bully

If a good ar has very little movement between the upper and lower....
How do people get on with custom builds, or different uppers and lowers? Can you somehow take the play out?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> If a good ar has very little movement between the upper and lower....
> How do people get on with custom builds, or different uppers and lowers? Can you somehow take the play out?


The accuwedge seem to work ok 

I'm not sure if there is a problem to fix as the scope is attached to the upper anyway

Here is a video I haven't watched ...

----------


## Towely

When i put my match gun together it had zero play, really tight fit. After alot of use its developed some slop. My guess is play is inevitable, steel pins through alloy holes and alot of use equals....

----------


## omegaspeedy

> When i put my match gun together it had zero play, really tight fit. After alot of use its developed some slop. My guess is play is inevitable, steel pins through alloy holes and alot of use equals....


I've found exactly the same. Tight combos tend to loosen up.

----------


## Russian 22.

> If a good ar has very little movement between the upper and lower....
> How do people get on with custom builds, or different uppers and lowers? Can you somehow take the play out?


My fresh build has no play. One I've handled a bit does. 

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------


## Tommy

> If a good ar has very little movement between the upper and lower....
> How do people get on with custom builds, or different uppers and lowers? Can you somehow take the play out?


The Gen2 Aero lowers have a wee nylon grub screw at the back to take up some slop. People really get excited about shit like that

----------


## Sasquatch

My Armalite M4 has quite abit of wiggle between the upper & lower but yet I can achieve very reasonable accuracy out of it. Non-free float handguard as well. 

They don't call them "rattle guns" for nothing.

----------


## Gloves



----------


## Shelley

> The Gen2 Aero lowers have a wee nylon grub screw at the back to take up some slop. People really get excited about shit like that


That was one of the reason I went for it, works a damn treat too!

----------


## JoshC

Just drop a foam ear plug (you know the orange or yellow ones) in where the 'accuwedge' goes. Does the same thing in reducing slop.

----------


## seano

Yea I do the same ,works really well


> Just drop a foam ear plug (you know the orange or yellow ones) in where the 'accuwedge' goes. Does the same thing in reducing slop.


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## planenutz

> Just drop a foam ear plug (you know the orange or yellow ones) in where the 'accuwedge' goes. Does the same thing in reducing slop.


Awesome tip!  Love your work.

----------


## Beetroot

> Attachment 91767


Any reason for mounting the scope so far back? 
Typically the cantilever mounts face the way and the center of the scope is above the back of the hand guard/front end of receiver.

----------


## grunzter

My A2 finally all done with its own lower...
This was one of my spare lowers that had a nice matt grey finish to suit the A2 upper... most of my other lowers are all black...

----------


## dogmatix

You going to take on Nigel and shoot with irons only now?  :Grin:

----------


## grunzter

> You going to take on Nigel and shoot with irons only now?


haha... i'll be happy to hit the target with irons, let alone get a V-bull.
This sits nicely in my collection between the A1 & A3/A4...

----------


## Sasquatch

Vewi vewi nice @grunzter

----------


## ebf

> haha... i'll be happy to hit the target with irons, let alone get a V-bull.
> This sits nicely in my collection between the A1 & A3/A4...


You just need to trust the sights Grant :-)

I fully expect you to be using that rig at the ASRA champs early next year  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tommy

I like irons only shoots, it's bloody good fun, except maybe for the older guys/ex welders with shittier vision (I'll be there soon enough). I really do think ASRA should run an irons shoot, the Vietnam shoot put on by CNIGC is brilliant.

----------


## res

> My A2 finally all done with its own lower...
> This was one of my spare lowers that had a nice matt grey finish to suit the A2 upper... most of my other lowers are all black...
> Attachment 94916


good to see its finally come together

----------


## omegaspeedy

Just finished an 18" SPR. Very happy with the way it turned out. Hopefully some 1/2"MOA action on it's way. It's effectively a mongrel build with Aero/Spikes receivers, POF Ultimate BCG, Wilson Combat .556 18" barrel, Dean Maisey adjustable gas block, Bootleg 15" handguard, Rise Armament trigger, ASE suppressor, and Leupold VX Freedom 4-12x40 Tri MOA scope on SPR mount.

----------


## dogmatix

Nice!

----------


## Kurt

@omegaspeedy what mag is that you've got mate? I've got one of those lancer 7 rounders but looking for a couple more.

----------


## Kurt

> Attachment 91767


Are these mag couplers legit? I thought on A cat your mag couldn't "appear" to hold more than 10 rounds?

----------


## omegaspeedy

> Are these mag couplers legit? I thought on A cat your mag couldn't "appear" to hold more than 10 rounds?


Hi Kurt, this is a short 5rd Windham. I've forgot to push it all the way in for the photo op.

----------


## omegaspeedy

Best mag for reliability and buck are the E-landers on TM. They are the real deal.

----------


## gonetropo

FS 4.5-18-40 bushnell ar scope c/w burris z rings
ok its on the buy sell page but any takers ?

----------


## Kurt

"forgot"   :Grin:

----------


## Konev

> Best mag for reliability and buck are the E-landers on TM. They are the real deal.


got two of those, work well.

----------


## Konev

Picked up a hiperfire trigger of trademe. gotta get stuff like this while i can.

its not my work bench, it kills my tool OCD being in there.

----------


## matagouri

Yeah those hiperfire triggers are real nice.....

----------


## Max Headroom

> Picked up a hiperfire trigger of trademe. gotta get stuff like this while i can.
> 
> its not my work bench, it kills my tool OCD being in there.
> 
> Attachment 95695


I couldn't live with that bench for long.

----------


## dogmatix

Finally zeroed the ACOG on Sunday.

----------


## matagouri

Hey dog,,dont know anything about ACOG....what makes them desireable as opposed to a conventional scope???

----------


## dogmatix

Mostly Tacticoolness.  :Grin: 

Its a service rifle build, so the optics need to be approved as qualifying for service class.
So you will see fixed power (usually x4) optics on such rifles, either models used by various militaries around the world, clones of, or similar to.
Other scopes will be Elcan Spectres, original Colt x4, Browe BTO, the cheaper but still decent Vortex Spitfire/Burris 332 fixed power scopes.

----------


## gonetropo

whats the advantage of the hiperfire trigger over other aftermarket units ?

----------


## matagouri

The hiperfire model trigger I got is pretty similar to some bolt action triggers, single stage, tiny amount of creep(designed as such) and springs which allow you to choose weight of trigger pull. Mines set at around 2.5lb......

----------


## dogmatix

Hiperfire triggers also have heavy hammer fall. 
Important for some hard milsurp 5.56x45 ammo primers and 22lr uppers to ensure reliable ignition of the rimfire ammo.

----------


## grunzter

Depending upon what springs you fit, it changes the hammer force as well as the trigger pull.
I have the 24C in one of mine with the yellow springs fitted. 
It was a gift from the owner of Hiperfire, he is the neighbour of my good friend in the USA.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Sasquatch

What distance did you zero your ACOG @dogmatix? Did it zero easy enough?

----------


## dogmatix

100m
Real easy, bore sighted in marked with green.
Came right and up and pretty much on the money in yellow.
Think I came up a click after.



With my 62gn FMJ handloads, the reticle is supposed to be this.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

30 Grendel upper



Shoots pretty well  :Thumbsup: 



Now I just have to find some time to put it to good use  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Mathias

> 30 Grendel upper
> 
> 
> 
> Shoots pretty well 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to find some time to put it to good use


Is this the same as 30ARX Greg?

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Is this the same as 30ARX Greg?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Similar  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Similar


7.62 x 39 improved?

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Got sorted by Ken.

Spikes tactical Mid length LE 16". Hera Keymod 15" handguard, Hiperfire 3g and magpul mbus front sight.

Ran some Belmont 55gr FMJs through her and man I've missed having a AR!

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> 7.62 x 39 improved?


More case capacity, the 7.62 x 39 brass is small inside when fire formed

----------


## 2Quack

Aero Build from NZAR15, DPT Suppressor and Holosun Red Dot, Shoulda got one of these waaaaay sooner !!!!


Big thanks to Ken was awesome to deal with !!!!!

----------


## Max Headroom

Ken goes the extra mile for a customer.

----------


## northdude

its finally finished  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 300CALMAN

> its finally finished


Nice one, cal and barrel length?

----------


## northdude

its a cmg or ccmg 12.5" 223 mae suppressor schmieser trigger katipo stock hensoldt scope and adjustable gas block

----------


## omegaspeedy

My little pony...

----------


## norsk

Not your classic Alpine Rife,but it is light to carry.

----------


## nance

It's great to see them all over the mountain(s).

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Question for you AR fellas... just got my first one, its a Sig 516 with 16" barrel, 7 twist. I picked up a couple of boxes of the frontier ammunition loaded with 55gr hornady spire point. On the box it states muzzle velocity as 3240fps, I know these numbers can sometimes be a bit of a stretch and are usually based on a long barrel so I chronographed my load using my old Shooting Chrony and was only getting around 2730fps. I expected some drop with the shorter barrel but surely they would be going a bit quicker than that? Maybe my chrony is playing up? It did throw an error on quite a few shots but seemed consistent on the shots it did pick up. Any thoughts?

----------


## Max Headroom

> Question for you AR fellas... just got my first one, its a Sig 516 with 16" barrel, 7 twist. I picked up a couple of boxes of the frontier ammunition loaded with 55gr hornady spire point. On the box it states muzzle velocity as 3240fps, I know these numbers can sometimes be a bit of a stretch and are usually based on a long barrel so I chronographed my load using my old Shooting Chrony and was only getting around 2730fps. I expected some drop with the shorter barrel but surely they would be going a bit quicker than that? Maybe my chrony is playing up? It did throw an error on quite a few shots but seemed consistent on the shots it did pick up. Any thoughts?


Assuming I have the right round from the 55 gn selection, the test was done with a 24 in barrel, so that's 8 in difference.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Question for you AR fellas... just got my first one, its a Sig 516 with 16" barrel, 7 twist. I picked up a couple of boxes of the frontier ammunition loaded with 55gr hornady spire point. On the box it states muzzle velocity as 3240fps, I know these numbers can sometimes be a bit of a stretch and are usually based on a long barrel so I chronographed my load using my old Shooting Chrony and was only getting around 2730fps. I expected some drop with the shorter barrel but surely they would be going a bit quicker than that? Maybe my chrony is playing up? It did throw an error on quite a few shots but seemed consistent on the shots it did pick up. Any thoughts?


Probably not far off, short barrels kill velocity, badly in some cases.... :Sad:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

Im gonna go punch that info into ballistic app today and shoot it at 3-400yds and see if its telling the truth

----------


## Square22

> Im gonna go punch that info into ballistic app today and shoot it at 3-400yds and see if its telling the truth


If it is that SIG that was just on here for sale it was cut down from the factory 16" to 15" when the suppressor was put on. So the velocity will be similar to a standard m4 carbine (14.5") - around 2700fps so  your chrono is probably spot on.

----------


## planenutz

After fondling that SIG you now have Ryan, I had serious gun-envy so I went and built up my own AR - just because I could. My objective was to have something not too heavy so I was aiming to bring it in under 3.5 kg, ready to roll. I nearly achieved that - it's 3.55 kg ready to roll.

Aero lower, 16" SS Ballistic Advantage barrel, GBC Skeleton Upper, Free-float Carbon Hand-guard. 

The scope is a temporary affair as I ran out of money to buy something to go on it. I just happened to have this Z3 spare, so it will do for now. The rifle is accurate (touching at 100m) and just simply great fun to shoot. Don't know why I left it so long to get one!

Unfortunately my daughter LOVES it... so I don't see me getting to use it much.

----------


## 223nut

That's prrrrrrrretty with the blued bronze accents

----------


## planenutz

> That's prrrrrrrretty with the blued bronze accents


Gotta have some BLING. 

 :Have A Nice Day: 

Actually I have to give credit to Ken at NZAR15 for the blue anodised parts - it was his idea. Bloody helpful bloke although a visit to his shop cost me a fortune. Haha.

----------


## Max Headroom

If those anodised parts were pink, she'd have stolen altogether.

----------


## planenutz

> If those anodised parts were pink, she'd have stolen altogether.


Oh you better believe it!!!!

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Beavis

> Question for you AR fellas... just got my first one, its a Sig 516 with 16" barrel, 7 twist. I picked up a couple of boxes of the frontier ammunition loaded with 55gr hornady spire point. On the box it states muzzle velocity as 3240fps, I know these numbers can sometimes be a bit of a stretch and are usually based on a long barrel so I chronographed my load using my old Shooting Chrony and was only getting around 2730fps. I expected some drop with the shorter barrel but surely they would be going a bit quicker than that? Maybe my chrony is playing up? It did throw an error on quite a few shots but seemed consistent on the shots it did pick up. Any thoughts?


 @Ryan_Songhurst a lot of factory .223 ammo is loaded pretty soft. My 14.5" rig does 2850fps with my handloads and closer to 2900 with Belmont bulk soft points. I found that the Nosler soft points I use in my handloads work really well on animals at that velocity. Any faster and I reckon they wouldn't penetrate so well.

----------


## Ernie

@planenutz youve just tipped me over the edge with the side charge upper. Thats the bank account buggered

----------


## planenutz

> @planenutz youve just tipped me over the edge with the side charge upper. Thats the bank account buggered


Actually we can both blame James at Gun Supplies in Rotorua. He allowed me to hold several different rigs and compare notes, which tipped me over the edge as well. He was very helpful, very patient and I have no hesitation recommending him or dealing with him again in future. They provided me with an excellent service.

You realise you will need to have a small modification carried out to the BCG, yeah?

----------


## omegaspeedy

Had a parts box (half a gun) and thought it was time to build another. It's turned out pretty good in the end. 10.5" contract overrun barrel (shoots bloody well actually), Bootlegs guard, Armaworx AGB, a very sweet trigger from a great dude on TM, a nice Daniel Defence BCG and long Armaworx stock to keep compliance.

----------


## Square22

> Had a parts box (half a gun) and thought it was time to build another. It's turned out pretty good in the end. 10.5" contract overrun barrel (shoots bloody well actually), Bootlegs guard, Armaworx AGB, a very sweet trigger from a great dude on TM, a nice Daniel Defence BCG and long Armaworx stock to keep compliance.


Are they the barrels on trademe? do you know who makes them?

----------


## omegaspeedy

> Are they the barrels on trademe? do you know who makes them?


Yes the Trademe barrels. They are pretty good actually, found them acurrate and chrome lined and well finished. Threading and crown properly done. Dude says something about an overrun on a contract. Could be vintage barrels as they don’t have M4 feedramps. I just carefully opened them up to M4 as per a YouTube vid. No big deal.

----------


## dogmatix

The seller of the barrels is fairly important to the running of this forum.  :Wink: 

And yes they are good barrels. I bought an 11.5" barrel from him.

----------


## Russian 22.

Are they more accurate than a 430 dollar ballistic advantage barrel from Ken?

----------


## dogmatix

I can’t compare to those, but my 11.5” barrel was shooting 0.6 MOA with handloads from brand new. I have photos as proof somewhere.

----------


## Sasquatch

Build I did in 2017 very cool little carbine. @Square22 is buying the upper and lower but watch this space over the next few weeks. Will list some parts in the buy/sell for anyone who is in dire straights for some AR parts.

----------


## Tommy

> Build I did in 2017 very cool little carbine. @Square22 is buying the upper and lower but watch this space over the next few weeks. Will list some parts in the buy/sell for anyone who is in dire straights for some AR parts.
> 
> Attachment 105579
> 
> Attachment 105580


 @300blk is after some of those DD sights. I haven't found mine  :Sad:

----------


## Tommy

Need to get me one of those NDS lowers, or get off me arse and get the C to do it properly

----------


## Ben Waimata

> Need to get me one of those NDS lowers, or get off me arse and get the C to do it properly
> 
> Attachment 105586


I've just gone through all these pages again and I got to admit I like the look of these traditional style rifles much more than the modern ARs. I must get one one day, although it would be a toss up between something as close as I could find to A1 styling, or a  traditionally styled M4 type for it's functionality.

----------


## Marty Henry

> Build I did in 2017 very cool little carbine. @Square22 is buying the upper and lower but watch this space over the next few weeks. Will list some parts in the buy/sell for anyone who is in dire straights for some AR parts.
> 
> Attachment 105579
> 
> Attachment 105580


 @Sasquatch How did you find the cqr stock? Ive been tempted but never handled one

----------


## Sasquatch

Comfy enough all though I installed an ambi safety selector as I struggled to flip standard safety with cqr's thumbhole design. Other then that LOP is adjusted thru spacers which are easy to install.

----------


## Tommy

> I've just gone through all these pages again and I got to admit I like the look of these traditional style rifles much more than the modern ARs. I must get one one day, although it would be a toss up between something as close as I could find to A1 styling, or a  traditionally styled M4 type for it's functionality.


Get at least a dozen

----------


## Luke556

> Actually we can both blame James at Gun Supplies in Rotorua. He allowed me to hold several different rigs and compare notes, which tipped me over the edge as well. He was very helpful, very patient and I have no hesitation recommending him or dealing with him again in future. They provided me with an excellent service.
> 
> You realise you will need to have a small modification carried out to the BCG, yeah?


I like the look of that side charger - whats the mod to the BCG you speak off ?
Whats the pin in the back of the upper for ?
How do they go without the case deflector ?

----------


## planenutz

@Luke556

The modification to the BCG is minor - a small land is milled into the side to allow the charging handle to pick up. This doesn't affect compatibility with standard installations so you can swap this BCG into any other Upper at any time. This was a good selling point for me. The scriber is indicating the land:



The roll pin on the rear of the Upper is actually a hinge. This allows easy removal of the BCG for cleaning. Please disregard my dirty BCG... I took these pictures when I got home immediately after hunting this morning. 





As for the out-going cases, I've not had any issues at all. There is a deflector block on the aft side of the port but that's all. Less working parts as far as I'm concerned. Being so open to the elements I was a little apprehensive about dirt and grit getting into the action but so far this hasn't been an issue. I'm not planning on running through muddy rice paddies shooting VC, parachuting into the desert sand dunes of Iraq or slugging through snow in the mountains of Afghanistan so I never see it being a problem. 

In summary, I like it. And it's a little different from everyone else.

----------


## Tommy

I noticed yesterday that it allows you to check chamber with your left eye without breaking cheek weld. Never needed to, just realised you can see it from there..  I did wonder how much gas it would allow to fart into your face with a suppressed and/or blowback setup though, I'd go for the blind holes. 

Trying not to want one too much.. I wonder if it could be made to be a cheaper add-on bit: Ie stick a template on the side of a standard upper, drill and tap two holes for attaching the side charge bit. Drill a series of holes for where it runs, file the slot flat, attack the left hand side of the bolt carrier, screw it on and go. Would only take an hour.

----------


## planenutz

> Would only take an hour.


Hahaha!

Yep, a "5 minute job".... my wife loves it when I say that.

 :Have A Nice Day: 

I'm not an experienced AR user so would be interested in your thoughts on the side-charging option  @Tommy.

----------


## Luke556

Planetnutz thanks for that info mate - appreciated
Now to look at the "Black Funds"
LoL - gun DIY, not to say it couldn't be done but i think i would stick with the pro made version

----------


## Tommy

> Hahaha!
> 
> Yep, a "5 minute job".... my wife loves it when I say that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an experienced AR user so would be interested in your thoughts on the side-charging option  @Tommy.


I'm not either, I just mean to attach a commercial bolt on side charger. Drill and tap two holes with aid of template, mill/drill and cut slot.

----------


## Luke556

Its a bit more low pro than the handle on the one in this vidhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xghvav3YNFk

----------


## planenutz

> Now to look at the "Black Funds"


Ha! I'm so glad I'm not the only one here that does this.


Shhhhhhh!

----------


## Square22

> @Luke556
> 
> The modification to the BCG is minor - a small land is milled into the side to allow the charging handle to pick up. This doesn't affect compatibility with standard installations so you can swap this BCG into any other Upper at any time. This was a good selling point for me. The scriber is indicating the land:
> 
> Attachment 105741
> 
> The roll pin on the rear of the Upper is actually a hinge. This allows easy removal of the BCG for cleaning. Please disregard my dirty BCG... I took these pictures when I got home immediately after hunting this morning. 
> 
> Attachment 105742
> ...


Yeah the open design of GBC does give me pause but they do do a standard milspec upper as well. I hope they start making standard milspec lowers when the supply over here runs put due to the import ban.

They may end up getting a lot of business once all the imported stuff dries up....

----------


## dogmatix

I’m sure there was a GBC milspec lower in the display cabinet of parts at Shot Show.

----------


## Square22

> I’m sure there was a GBC milspec lower in the display cabinet of parts at Shot Show.


Are you sure that wasn't their 9mm one, I know they do a milspec 9mm lower.

----------


## planenutz

They do a skeletonised Lower for the AR15...

https://www.gunsupplies.co.nz/firear...ower-receiver/

----------


## Square22

> They do a skeletonised Lower for the AR15...
> 
> https://www.gunsupplies.co.nz/firear...ower-receiver/


Yep would be cool if they did a standard milspec one. Maybe they will when their aero lowers run out.

----------


## Riverrat79

Can you tell me the size of the land that is machined on the BCG, Im keen to see if it would work with my light weight BCG's. 
My BCG's tapper back to a smaller diameter very close to the bolt head.
I hope there is enough material on them.

----------


## Tommy

> Are you sure that wasn't their 9mm one, I know they do a milspec 9mm lower.


What's a milspec 9mm AR? Like a 70's Colt?

----------


## Square22

> What's a milspec 9mm AR? Like a 70's Colt?


 I mean it looks like a milspec AR as in it has  no cut outs.

----------

